# Logitech Cordless MouseMan Wheel & Windows XP & Counterstrike !



## flex (17. April 2002)

also mein Problem ist folgendes.......

Ich hab Windows XP als OS laufen.
Und es geht um die LOGITECH CORDLESS MOUSE MAN WHEEL


Wenn ich Counterstrike zocken will dann ging das erst nachdem ich auf OpenGL umgeschalten hab , ok , dass kann ich verkraften...

Aber meine Maus spinnt trotzdem relativ häufig beim Spielen 
wenn ich versuche zu zielen bewegt sich der Mauszeiger manchmal gar nicht , manchmal verzögert usw. also einfach beschissen...........

Ich hab es bereits mit dem neuesten Detonator Treiber probiert , die neuesten Maustreiber installiert , aber es funktioniert immernoch nicht richtig.

Was mich auch ankotzt ist dass es auf der Logitech Seite nicht mal direkt für meine Maus nen extra Treiber gibt , welches soll ich da am Besten nehmen ?????? 

Unter Windows 98 SE lief alles wunderbar ! 


Und zum Abschluss an die Experten , welches MausPad würdet ihr empfehlen ?!?!


danke schon mal ! 

cYa 
:| :-- :-- :--


----------



## dfd1 (17. April 2002)

Die Maus ist optisch oder täusche ich mich?? Wenn ja, ein weisses, ja *nicht *karriertes MausPad!


----------



## flex (17. April 2002)

du täuschst dich leider 
sie ist NICHT optical .....
sondern hat noch eine gute alte Kugel...


----------



## MoPB82 (17. April 2002)

also ich würde deine maus in den MÜLL werfen ...   
und danach ne DUAL optical kaufen + so ein mega dickes mousepad
für 35€   dann bisste der hardcore profi gamer


----------



## flex (17. April 2002)

super Idee , wär ich nie selbst draufgekommen  


aba haste scho recht ! ;-]


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Die Maus schon mal geputzt?


----------



## flex (18. April 2002)

ja ungefähr zehn mal .....ich sag ja unter WIn 98 SE liefs.


----------



## Besessener (15. August 2003)

das problem hatte ich auch bei xp, lag unter anderem auch an der **** mausbeschleunigung und einem anderen fehler

z.b. scrolt die maus in cs nach oben/unten viel langsamer und hackliger als zur seite

bei Dr. Google findest du sicher abhilfe zu dem Problem

P.S.:
Da xp sowieso Mist ist, hab ich nun 2k drauf, gleiche stabilität ohne schickschnack und probleme wie dieses hier


----------



## mcblair (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Besessener _
> *das problem hatte ich auch bei xp, lag unter anderem auch an der **** mausbeschleunigung und einem anderen fehler
> 
> z.b. scrolt die maus in cs nach oben/unten viel langsamer und hackliger als zur seite
> ...


 genau das hab ich auch wie geht das wech`?


----------



## Besessener (16. August 2003)

also entweder formatieren und anderes OS installen, z.b. 2000 

oder mit einem patch, hatte da irgendwann mal einen gefunden, wenn ich den wiedergefunden habe, werde ich den hier posten

[EDIT]
Ich hab grad schon was gefunden, aber ich kann nicht versprechen, dass das funzt bzw. die fehler behebt, die ihr habt

http://www.mymtw.de/mtw2/files/downloads/28/808_mparam.zip


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. August 2003)

Cordless ist sowieso nicht zu empfehlen zum zocken, da die Latenzzeit einfach höher ist als mit dem guten alten Kabel  Und auf die paar Millisekunden kommt's manchmal eben an...


----------



## mcblair (16. August 2003)

habe ne dual optical mit kabel ....also...
ach ja ratpad auch nur die Maus spaggt manchmal ab..
ist nicht oft aber oft ärgerlich wenn dann doch


----------



## Kellerkind (31. August 2003)

Die MX´se sind sehr gut.
Das Vorurteil das Funkmäuse lahm sind...Die  mit der selben Frequenz, wie usb arbeitet , schneller wäre also quatsch...langsamer wäre Grund zum meckern.
Dualoptical sind nicht so präziese, kommen in der Auflösung nicht an die 800dpi ran.
Mauspadwahl...?:
hier ein recht guter Test. 
Razer Boomslang
Ohne subjektives GEsabbel, sondern nachvollziehbare Ergebnisse. Die Seite ist etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Bedienung..aber was solls


----------



## 123 (19. April 2006)

Vieleicht hat ein anderes Gerät die gleiche Frequenz;-]


----------



## Alex Duschek (19. April 2006)

Dann dürfte der Fehler ja nicht nur beim CS spielen auftreten, sondern müsste auch bei anderen Dingen feststellbar sein 

Versuchs mal ohne Maustreiber, bei Counter-Strike Source wird von Valve sogar empfohlen, bei Problemen den Maustreiber zu deinstallieren


----------

